# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts De Zoeten (Purmerend)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: De Zoeten

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Sternstraat, Purmerend

Adres: Sternstraat 4, Purmerend

Website: www.praktijksternstraat.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts De Zoeten*

----------

